
The Wild West of Finance: Should It Be Tamed or Outlawed? [pdf] - jimsojim
http://www.hofstra.edu/pdf/ORSP_Susan_MartinFall05.pdf
======
will_pseudonym
Poor title. Should be: "Litigation Financing: The Wild West of Finance"

